# Hausautomation wie System gestalten



## mitchih (29 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Forengemeinde,

ich wollte ein Konzept ausarbeiten wie und mit was wir unser Feuerwehrgerätehaus automatisieren können.

Vorab einige Infos:

Zu mir:

Bin in der S7 Welt zu Hause und kenne das System sehr gut. 
Ebenso kenne ich als Visu WinCC flexible
Tele Serviec kenne ich zum Fehlersuchen etc.. 
Funktionen über den TS Adapter auslösen kenne ich nicht

Anforderungen bzw. was ich automatisieren möchte:

Lichtsteuerung der Gesamten Anlage:
Zentral ein und aus.
ggf. dimmen im Schulungsraum

Alarmanlage im erweiterten Sinne (Abschaltung bzw. Zuschaltung)

Abschaltungen bzw. Zuschaltung von Systemen für den Einsatzfall:

Motorvorwärmung
Absauganlage 
Drucklufthalteanlage
Torsteuerung (öffnen per Anruf )
etc..

PC`s Schon mal starten

ggf. Netzersatzanlage 

Im Fehlerfall sollen SMSn bzw. anrufe ausgelöst werden um über den Fehler zu melden.


Zusätzlich schwebt mir vor die gesamte Anlage zu visualisieren. Um auch ggf. von zu Hause eingreifen zu können.

Nun kenne ich mich in der Gebäudeautomation nicht so gut aus.

Vielleicht bieten andere Systeme (z.B. Beckhoff) größere Vorteile.

Ich hätte einmal eure Meinung gewusst. Der Kostenfaktor spielt natürlich auch eine Rolle. (Lizenzen etc..)

Vielen Dank für eure Zahlreiche Antworten


----------



## gravieren (29 Dezember 2008)

> ich wollte ein Konzept ausarbeiten wie und mit was wir unser Feuerwehrgerätehaus automatisieren können.


Ich würde hierfür Beckhoff oder Wago verwenden.


P.S:  Persönliche Meinung.
(GLT --> Beckhoff, Wago)
(Kritische Prozesse, Antriebslösungen --> Siemens, . . . )


----------



## mitchih (29 Dezember 2008)

Wo liegt der Vorteil von Wago und Beckhoff??

WIe gesagt das S7 System kenne ich schon sehr gut in den Rest muss ich mich erst einarbeiten


----------



## gravieren (29 Dezember 2008)

Wago 750-841   Controller,  1,4MB Filesystem, ca. 250kb Programspeicher oder mehr.

Ethernetanschluss, Webserver, FTP, NTP . . .

Webvisualisierung . . .


Preis etwa 400 Euro.

Was kostet alleinig der CP434 (Ethernet)  bei Siemens  600-800 Euro.? 



Schau doch mal hier her, was mit der Webvisu geht.

http://www.oscat.de/community/index.php/topic,484.0.html


----------



## LoKo (30 Dezember 2008)

xcru > en
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




​Natürlich kann man das mit einer SPS machen. Schliesslich fährt man ja auch mit dem SUV zur Eisdiele. 

Wie wäre es denn mit Haustechniksystemen wie Instabus oder LCN-Bus (sofern es diese Dinge überhaupt noch gibt).

Oder das ganze Zeugs mit der X11-Schnittstelle?


----------



## mitchih (30 Dezember 2008)

*Eib ????*

Hallo,

das ganze hat folgenden Hintergrund:

Nach meinem Erkenntnisstand ist EIB längst nicht so flexibel wie eine SPS. (Wenn es z.B. ums visualisieren geht)
Habe mich während meiner Technikerausbildung damit herumgeschlagen.

Allein die Projektierung mit den Gruppenadressen usw. finde ich ätzend. Zudem bieten viele Komponenten keine EIB Schnittstelle eine Profibus CAN oder Ethernet Schnittstelle bieten dagegen heute bereits viele Hersteller an (wenn auch gegen Aufpreis)


----------



## Larry Laffer (30 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Mitch,



mitchih schrieb:


> Nach meinem Erkenntnisstand ist EIB längst nicht so flexibel wie eine SPS. (Wenn es z.B. ums visualisieren geht)
> Habe mich während meiner Technikerausbildung damit herumgeschlagen.


dann sieh dir dazu doch mal den Gira Home-Server an (z.B.)



mitchih schrieb:


> Allein die Projektierung mit den Gruppenadressen usw. finde ich ätzend. Zudem bieten viele Komponenten keine EIB Schnittstelle eine Profibus CAN oder Ethernet Schnittstelle bieten dagegen heute bereits viele Hersteller an (wenn auch gegen Aufpreis)


Auch da sollte dir der angesprochene Home-Server hilfreich sein ...

Ich bin jetzt nicht der EIB-Mann - allerdings mein Ex-Chef schwört auch heute noch auf dieses System - gerade bei Aufgabenstellungen wie deiner. Visu-technisch kann man damit auch sehr schöne Dinge machen (wenn man sich ein bißchen Mühe gibt) und meines Wissens liesse sich dieses System bei Bedarf auch übers Internet steuern oder auf jedem mit dem HS vernetzten PC ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## mitchih (30 Dezember 2008)

Hallo LL,

habe mir den Home Server mal angesehen:

Sieht nicht schlecht aus das Teil und was es alles kann.

Kennst du den Umfang es zu Programmieren??

Wichtig wäre uns vorallem das es uns selbst möglich sein muss Änderungen zu machen. Wir wollen nicht nacher wegen jeder Kleinigkeit einen EIB ler bezahlen. Und es ist ja nun mal wie es ist viele tolle Sachen fallen einem erst nachher ein.

Daher hatte ich für die SPS plädiert.

Ich benötige z.B. jede Menge E/A`s für Induktionsschleifen und Tore (auf zu Meldung offen zu usw.. sind diese auch verfügbar???

Wie gesagt Grundlagen von EIB kenne ich noch aber ich denke das ist doch schon ne Hausnummer mit dem Homeserver.


----------



## Andy258 (30 Dezember 2008)

Ich persönlich wäre auch für eine S7.
Jedoch versuche ich mittlerweile auch schon, EIB zu integrieren.
Da viele Hersteller Komponenten mit EIB anbieten.


----------



## mariob (30 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
schreib Dir doch einfach erstmal auf was Du willst. Daraus eine Diskussion anstrengen, sinnvoll mit den Leuten, die es betrifft, von mir aus auch hier. Also was ist sinnvoll, wo liegen da die Stolpersteine, was braucht man zusätzlich (aus diesen Erkenntnissen), welche Hardware bei Aktorik/Sensorik ist verfügbar. Schnittstellen der Aktorik/Sensorik. Daraus kann sich dabei schon einmal die Hardware der Kommunikation ergeben (z.B. die meisten Sensoren/Aktoren sind mit CAN oder was weiß ich verfügbar). Und dann eben der Rest, ob da S7, Wago oder sonstwas dransteht ist doch Makulatur, sofern das System die gestellten Anforderungen erfüllt. Dazu brauchst Du aber erstmal einen groben Plan.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## MarkusP (30 Dezember 2008)

Ich könnte mir sehr gut vorstellen, dies mit einer Beckhoff Steuerung zu realisieren. (machen wir auch gerade) Das System kommt ja eigentlich aus der Gebäudeautomatisierung. Es sind alle relevanten Bussysteme verfügbar, LIB's gibt es in Hülle und Fülle (siehe auch OSCAT), und als VISU kannst Du auch WinCCfx verwenden. (machen wir auch so) Meistens ist auch die TARGET Visu mehr als ausreichend, und auch über WEB zu erreichen. SMS ist auch kein Thema.

Hier einige Links:
http://www.beckhoff.at/german/default.htm?crossmedia/building/default.htm

Ein Solution-Provider aus Österreich (kenne ich persönlich) liefert fix- fertige Plug & Play Lösungen an (braucht nicht programmiert zu werden)
http://www.abm-systems.com/?t=R&id=2 (ABM HOMEComfort)

Schöne Feiertage!


----------



## gingele (31 Dezember 2008)

Also ich hab da auch mal so was gemacht. Wir hatten mal einen Auftrag für ein Feuerwehrhaus die Torsteuerung, Jalousien und Beleuchtung zu steuern. Da das FFW-Haus umgebaut wurde und schon vorher eine S5 tätig war, und diese die der Ansprüche genügte, wurde auch diese verwendet. Die ganzen I/O wurden über eine Schnittstelle, der Hauptverteilung des Elektrikers, geleitet. Dort wurden die Ausgänge entsprechen auf Relais geschaltet. 
Vom Alarmumsetzer wurde ein Signal entnommen, das dann von der SPS verarbeitet werden konnt, z.B. Türschaltung am FFW-Haus für 5min zu öffnen.


----------



## mitchih (31 Dezember 2008)

mariob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> schreib Dir doch einfach erstmal auf was Du willst. Daraus eine Diskussion anstrengen, sinnvoll mit den Leuten, die es betrifft, von mir aus auch hier. Also was ist sinnvoll, wo liegen da die Stolpersteine, was braucht man zusätzlich (aus diesen Erkenntnissen), welche Hardware bei Aktorik/Sensorik ist verfügbar. Schnittstellen der Aktorik/Sensorik. Daraus kann sich dabei schon einmal die Hardware der Kommunikation ergeben (z.B. die meisten Sensoren/Aktoren sind mit CAN oder was weiß ich verfügbar). Und dann eben der Rest, ob da S7, Wago oder sonstwas dransteht ist doch Makulatur, sofern das System die gestellten Anforderungen erfüllt. Dazu brauchst Du aber erstmal einen groben Plan.
> 
> Gruß
> Mario



Nen Plan gibts noch nicht.

Wir wollen erstmal so hören was alles möglich ist und dann eben entsprechend die Sachen kaufen.

Leider können wir uns nicht an große Feuerwehren halten, da das nicht zu vergleichen ist bzgl. der Finanzlage unserer Gemeinde.
Da wir aber trotzdem ein High Tech Gerätehaus möchten sind wir bereit auch einige Sachen selbst in die Hand zu nehmen. Sonst gibt es nur die 0815 Lösung ohne EIB und ohne SPS
Gruß
Michael


----------



## gingele (31 Dezember 2008)

Wenn du es ohne Visu machen wisst, das kostet meiner Ansicht sehr viel Geld, würde dir auch eine LOGO oder EASY reichen, die nicht allzu teuer sind. Ich hab auch schon bei eBay eine S5 cpu 100 mit I/O Karten für ca. 40 Euro gekauft. Auch die S7 könntest du dort mit allen Komponenten vielleicht für kweniger 800-1000 Euro bekommen.


----------



## zotos (31 Dezember 2008)

Ich komm mir schon vor wie eine Gebetsmühle.

WAGO 750-841 wegen Preis, Ethernet-Schnittstelle und der Webvisu dazu ist die Programmiersoftware im Starterpaket enthalten.

Sowas ohne Visu zu machen ist IMHO nicht gerade sinnvoll.


----------



## mariob (31 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
auch wenn ich selbst S7-200 einsetze (ich schrieb schonmal was über die Nachteile dieser Lösung), als Hirn wäre die Zotos Lösung schon interessant. Was aber bei den Finanzen nicht das Thema ist. Wenn Du hören willst was mit einer SPS möglich ist: Alles, nur die vorhandene Aktorik und Sensorik setzt die Grenzen. Letzteres ist auch das was Euch finanziell mehr zu schaffen machen dürfte. Klar kann man auch hier bei einer SPS  schnell finanziell bei dem Preis eines Kleinwagens liegen, nicht zu vergessen das Drumherum, wie Schaltschrank, dessen Innereien, Verkabelung des Tempels usw. . Gebäudeautomatisierung ist im allgemeinen auch wenig zeitkritisch, von daher ist das Hirn der Anlage der kleinste Kostenfaktor. Zumindest sehe ich das so. Und deswegen erstmal diskutieren, nachrüsten ist zumeist das geringere Problem sofern dann schon Leerrohre etc. vorgesehen sind.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## buffi4711 (1 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

hört sich gut an. Wollte ich vor Jahren schon beim Neubau unserer Halle anfangen, bin aber von einem Elktro-Ing. aus der Haustechnik (Schlitzekloper) ausgebremst worden (Wissen Sie eigentlich was eine SPS Kostet). Heute haben wir unzählige Multifunktionsrelais in den Unterverteilungen um so was wie eine Alarmlichtsteuerung hinzubekommen (Ein Taster öffnet alle Rolltore und schaltet in den Einsatzbereichen das Licht ein und in den Hallen die Absauganlage)

Würde heute, wenn ich dürfte, ne S7 und dann in den Unterverteilungen, die es ja sicher geben wird, Moeller Easy Steuerungen mit Profibus-Modul einsetzen.
Da hast Du die Möglichkeit Teilprozesse lokal auf den Easy's laufen zu lassen auch wenn der Bus ausfällt. Die Module haben Hutschienenformat und passen also in die Installationsverteiler und gibt es mit 230 V Ein und Ausgängen.

Gruß Buffi4711


----------



## Bitverbieger (1 Januar 2009)

Wenn ich die Preise für die Aktoren und Sensoren zuzüglich
der EIB Module betrachte, glaube ich nicht das dies eine kostengünstige
Angelegenheit ist. Ich würde immer wieder eine SPS nehmen.
Ob Wago,S7 u.s.w. ist dann die zweite Frage.


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 Januar 2009)

Hallo,
ich würde sagen, dass der Haupt-Kostenfaktor an dieser Stelle nicht durch den Einsatz einer SPS etc. entsteht (der natürlich auch), sondern hauptsächlich wegen der dadurch notwendigen vollkommen anderen Installation. Es wird sehr viel mehr "Kupfer"  benötigt, das alles verlegt sein möchte und für das ebtsprechend seiner Menge auch ggf. ein mehr an Leitungswegen benötigt wird.

Gruß
LL


----------



## mariob (1 Januar 2009)

Hallo,
@Larry, also so einer Darstellung möchte ich mal nur insofern folgen, das die erweiterten Möglichkeiten des Systemes mehr Hardware benötigen. Also der Funktionsumfang, der mit "normaler " Hardware nur mit nicht vertretbaren Kosten und Zeitaufwand zu realisieren wäre. In der Firma benutze ich die Vernetzung der SPSen eigentlich um Kupfer und damit auch meine wertvolle Zeit zu sparen. Auf dem Gebiet der Alleinunterhalter zu sein ist manchmal kein Spaß (Teamarbeit steht nur im Arbeitsvertrag). Zum Aktor oder Sensor mußt Du doch eh, und wenn Du dann noch kistenweise Relais verbaust, inklusive der Signale, die dann mit jeder Ader einzeln bis zur Schaltstelle gebracht werden müssen.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 Januar 2009)

@Mario:
Die Dezentralisierung an einer Maschine oder Anlage ist allerdings wesentlich einfacher zu realisieren als bei einer Immobilie ...


----------



## buffi4711 (1 Januar 2009)

Genau da setzt ja mein Vorschlag mit den Moeller Easy's ja an.
Die passen im den Unterverteiler, also dezentral, wo ja eigentlich schon alle Signale ankommen solten. Oder baut Ihr keine Stromstoßrelais für Beleuchtungszwecke ein? Dan sind die Signale von den Schaltern bzw. Tastern doch auch schon da. Bei Toren muss man nebenbei ja noch die Sicherheit beachten. Also Torsteuerung vom Hersteller mit allen Sicherheits-elementen und nur ein paar Signale hin und her schicken. Bei Absaugsanlegen kan man mit sicherheit mehr selber bauen.

buffi4711


----------



## mariob (1 Januar 2009)

Hallo,
@Larry, ich denke mal hier streiten sich einer aus der Hausautomation und einer aus der Maschinenbranche. Ich denke aber das der Unterschied da gar nicht so groß ist. Mal abgesehen von der im Maschinenbau erforderlichen deutlich größeren Vielfalt von zu lösenden (anspruchsvolleren) Aufgaben. Bei einer Maschine gibt es Anforderungen hinsichtlich Geschwindigkeit und Sicherheit. Die Vernetzung ergibt sich da im wesentlichen aus diesen Anforderungen und dem Preis derselben. Mit der Verfügbarkeit der Peripherie der dezentralen Syteme selbstverständlich auch (also des Busses). Bei einem Feuerwehrhaus (also Haustechnik) gibt es zumindest bestimmt da noch Sicherheitsanforderungen, Geschwindigkeit ist in der Haustechnik fast nie gefordert. Da ist bei der Vernetzung mehr Wert auf die Überbrückung großer Strecken gelegt, erfüllt aber heute fast jedes Bussystem. In der Firma werkelt da ein steinalter L2 Bus, frage nicht was Siemens da gefrickelt um hat den Kram an einem modernen Rechner ohne ISA Bus zum Laufen zu kriegen. Vom Aufwand her eigentlich irre - nur das das ganze billig bleibt. Und so 100 Prozent stabil isses auch nicht. Privat mache ich viel mit Ethernet, auch wenn die Komponenten teuer sind. Nachteil der Geschichte ist der etwas größere Kupferaufwand, da ich ja dann nicht mehr richtig dezentral bin. Eine SPS pro Etage muß reichen. Warten wir mal ab wenn IPV 6 kommt. Dann reiße ich den Mist hoffentlich nicht wieder raus... Naja mein Projektor ist mittlerweile auch 13 Jahre alt und läuft und läuft, an Abriß ist da nicht zu denken und ich fange da erstmal an.

Gruß
Mario


----------

